# C. aponogetifolia spathe



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

After close to a year in emersed culture and 9 months after I almost killed it, one of my largest
C. aponogetifolia has flowered! The spathe is pretty big - but the color isnt impressive - dull maroon.
Onto the pictures!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Ghazanfar! This is one of the crypts which haven't flowered for me yet.

It may not have flashy colors but I do like this species...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks! I too like the species - you don't know how long I was looking for it! Sean kindly brought some back
for me from ECS a few years ago. I almost lost it all trying to grow it submersed in soft water. A mistake. I hear its
a weed in hard water - like usterenia.



Kai Witte said:


> Congrats, Ghazanfar! This is one of the crypts which haven't flowered for me yet.
> 
> It may not have flashy colors but I do like this species...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrats my friend! for me is a really difficult plant for growing. it has something special in spite of the low colors.
Mine flowered last week also.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job! The one Sean gave me is still in my 110. It's now crept halfway across the tank and still only has 5-6 leaves. I'm hoping to get it to multiply in the tank because I don't have the guts to try my only plant emersed.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

The bloom may not be the most flashy, but the leaves sure are beautiful! It still has an especially exotic look to the whole plant.
Congrats!

nice pictures btw.


----------

